# togliersi la soddisfazione



## BGworld

È una frase detta da una campionessa di ciclismo che ha appena iniziato a fare parte di una nuova squadra, e commenta sulla situazione dicendo:

"Sono certa che potremo raggiungere eccellenti obiettivi e toglierci parecchie soddisfazioni".

Mi viene un dubbio su una espressione equivalente a "togliersi la soddisfazione". I risultati che ho trovare ricercando su vari siti mi danno dei letterali "give ourselves satisfaction" oppure "get satisfaction" che vuole dire tutt'altra cosa. "Satisfy our desires" suona troppo fisico... La parola "fulfill" mi suona bene ma non ne sono sicura al 100%

"I am sure we'll be able to achieve high results and fulfill many objectives."

Any different suggestions?


----------



## Lazzini

I think I might say:

_I'm sure we will meet our targets and achieve satisfactory results._

Not exactly the same as the original, but the same general message, I would say.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

I am confident/sure we will (get excellent results)/(be successful) and derive a sense of accomplishment [from our efforts].


----------



## PatsRule

Ciao BGworld,

Due to the fact that you asked for "other suggestions" and not a translation, I tweaked the sentence a bit (I hope you don't mind)

"I am certain/confident that we will be able to achieve excellent results, fulfill many objectives and get a substantial amount of satisfaction in the process"

*Edit: you can also say "take away a substantial amount of satisfaction from this whole process."


----------



## BGworld

Thanks to all! Great suggestions. I think I narrowed down the concept of "togliersi una soddisfazione": to finally be able to do something we had wanted to do for a long time,  and be happy we have done it (if I understand the Italian correctly).

I think I'll go with "I'm confident we'll be able to achieve excellent results, and fulfil many of our goals."


----------



## annadifrancia

Salve a tutti, aggiungo una richiesta per un significato un po' di verso di "togliersi una soddisfazione". 

Esempio: "I miei non hanno mai creduto che potessi laurearmi. Invece adesso voglio finire l'Università, solo per togliermi la soddisfazione (noi diremmo anche "lo SFIZIO") di dire: 'ce l'ho fatta!'"

"to fullfil one's goals" mi pare del tutto inappropriato qui, e soprattutto si perde l'ironia. Quindi? 

"My parents never believed I'd get a Master's Degree. So now I want to finish University, just for _______ of saying 'I made it!'"

Potrebbe essere "just for the sake of"...? Se sì, come potrei dire in questo caso, dove l'incipit della frase è diverso? 
Premessa di fantasia: sono stata ingaggiata per cantare all'Olympia di Parigi. Decido di mettere nella scaletta del concerto "Ne me quitte pas". La frase che vorrei tradurre è: 
"Voglio togliermi la soddisfazione di cantare "Ne me quitte pas" all'Olympia di Parigi!" (e direi questa frase con grassa soddisfazione, anzi aggiungere pure un "tiè"!). 
Non sono capace di tradurre questa forma, e "for the sake of" non ci sta... 
Aiuto? Thanks


----------



## MR1492

"Voglio togliermi la soddisfazione di cantare "Ne me quitte pas" all'Olympia di Parigi!" 

Just an option but if you want to be really, really rough you might say:

_I want to rub their noses in it that I sang "Ne me quitte pas" at the Paris Olympics!
I want to stick it to them in that I sang "Ne me quitte pas" at the Paris Olympics!
I want to show them I meant business and I sang "Ne me quitte pas" at the Paris Olympics!
_
I'm certain there are a few more options! 

Phil


----------



## Lorena1970

This is the icing on the cake for something I am up to!

Wanting to say (after describing a certain situation) "_Mi sarò così tolta/toglierò così la soddisfazione di dimostrare loro che si può morire di cultura_":
_
I would have / I will then rub their noses in that culture can kill/kills
I would have  / I will then stick it to them in that culture can kill/kills
I would have / I will then shown them I meant business and I killed them by culture

_Are they all correct? And which one is the best one?

Thanks!


----------



## annadifrancia

Mi colpisce che tutte le soluzioni proposte da MR1492, che ringrazio, interpretino la soddisfazione come qualcosa da "sbattere" in faccia gli altri (addirittura "I will show them"). 
In realtà io uso più spesso questa espressione per indicare qualcosa che faccio per me stessa. Proprio una cosa che mi dà goduria e degli altri non me ne importa un fico secco. Come posso dire? 
Forse si usa lo stesso "I will show them" anche se non si intende nessuno in particolare?


----------



## Lorena1970

annadifrancia said:


> Mi colpisce che tutte le soluzioni proposte da MR1492, che ringrazio, interpretino la soddisfazione come qualcosa da "sbattere" in faccia gli altri (addirittura



Allora la prima frase che hai proposto è fuorviante (quella dei genitori) e la seconda (quella de L'Olympia) non è chiara.
Tu vuoi dimostrare a te stessa qualcosa perché pensavi di non essere in grado, vuoi dimostrarlo a chi non ti considerava in grado, o vuoi semplicemente _provare il piacere_ di fare una cosa?
Perché in genere "_voler togliersi la soddisfazione di_" implica sempre una rivincita nei confronti qualcosa o di qualcuno, più o meno manifesta o consapevole.
Se no si tratta semplicemente di ottenere un riconoscimento e goderne, quindi di avere la soddisfazione/ provare il piacere di fare una cosa no?

"Sono sempre stata brava a cantare, finalmente mi hanno offerto di fare un concerto a L'Olympia. Alla fine mi tolgo la soddisfazione di cantare Ne me quitte pas a L'Olympia!" (anziché sotto la doccia di casa)

Mi verrebbe da dire che nel tuo caso ci vorrebbe "enjoy", però può darsi che mi sbagli, perché in effetti non è sufficientemente "forte"…?

"I am a good singer since ever, and finally I have been offered to perform a concert at L' Olympia in Paris. _I will finally enjoy singing Ne me quitte pas at Olympia in Paris!"
_


----------



## rrose17

Ciao Lorena, I think you must have been a little tired... ) The first part would have to be "I have been a good singer since forever..." but this sounds a little bit like a teenager talking or at least very colloquial. Also you can't be offered to perform. You can be offered the chance to perform, however.
_I have always been a good singer and now finally I have been given the chance to perform at the Olympia in Paris. At long last the satisfaction will be all mine, singing Ne me quitte pas at the Olympia!_


----------



## Lorena1970

rrose17 said:


> Ciao Lorena, I think you must have been a little tired... )



Thank you!  Yes, indeed I was tired. I had just stopped working……………But what about *post #8* which contains my questions? Thanks.


----------



## MR1492

Lorena1970 said:


> This is the icing on the cake for something I am up to!
> 
> Wanting to say (after describing a certain situation) "_Mi sarò così tolta/toglierò così la soddisfazione di dimostrare loro che si può morire di cultura_":
> _
> I would have / I will then rub their noses in that culture can kill/kills
> I would have  / I will then stick it to them in that culture can kill/kills
> I would have / I will then shown them I meant business and I killed them by culture
> 
> _Are they all correct? And which one is the best one?
> 
> Thanks!



Well, given the quotes above, I'm not sure I want any of that cake!  However, my recommendations are:

I would have / I will then rub their noses in the fact that culture can kill (or you could say "culture kills".)
I would have / I will then stick it to them in that culture can kill/kills. (This one just doesn't work well for me.)
I would have / I will then shown them I meant business and I killed them by  with culture.

Lacking context, it's a bit difficult to advise you on the tone of the sentences.  It's the best I can do right now. 

Phil


----------



## rrose17

Phil got there first and I agree wholeheartedly. They all do sound quite aggressive if that's your intention. Also not sure of what you mean exactly (come si può morire di cultura??) but another option could be
_Culture can kill and I want to rub their noses in it.
I'm going to take great satisfaction in showing them that culture does indeed kill. _(a little more smooth in my opinion)


----------



## MR1492

rrose17 said:


> Phil got there first and I agree wholeheartedly. They all do sound quite aggressive if that's your intention. Also not sure of what you mean exactly (come si può morire di cultura??) but another option could be
> _Culture can kill and I want to rub their noses in it.
> I'm going to take great satisfaction in showing them that culture does indeed kill. _(a little more smooth in my opinion)



I like this one!  I may have been first but yours is better!

Phil


----------



## Odysseus54

annadifrancia said:


> Salve a tutti, aggiungo una richiesta per un significato un po' di verso di "togliersi una soddisfazione".
> 
> Esempio: "I miei non hanno mai creduto che potessi laurearmi. Invece adesso voglio finire l'Università, solo per togliermi la soddisfazione (noi diremmo anche "lo SFIZIO") di dire: 'ce l'ho fatta!'"
> 
> "to fullfil one's goals" mi pare del tutto inappropriato qui, e soprattutto si perde l'ironia. Quindi?
> 
> "My parents never believed I'd get a Master's Degree. So now I want to finish University, just for _______ of saying 'I made it!'"
> 
> Potrebbe essere "just for the sake of"...? Se sì, come potrei dire in questo caso, dove l'incipit della frase è diverso?
> Premessa di fantasia: sono stata ingaggiata per cantare all'Olympia di Parigi. Decido di mettere nella scaletta del concerto "Ne me quitte pas". La frase che vorrei tradurre è:
> "Voglio togliermi la soddisfazione di cantare "Ne me quitte pas" all'Olympia di Parigi!" (e direi questa frase con grassa soddisfazione, anzi aggiungere pure un "tiè"!).
> Non sono capace di tradurre questa forma, e "for the sake of" non ci sta...
> Aiuto? Thanks




In questo contesto, io direi magari :

".. just for the thrill of saying 'I made it!' "  oppure "..just for the heck of saying.."

All'Olympia :

" I want the thrill of singing ... "


Di meglio non mi viene, anche se sono soddisfatto solo all'80%.


Se invece ti incontrassi dopo lo spettacolo :

" Finalmente - ti sei tolta la soddisfazione ! "    " Finally - you got it out of your system ! "  ( se era una cosa che volevi fare da tanto )


----------



## rafanadal

Very interesting thread.
It's very hard to convey in another language what the Italian sentences "togliersi una soddisfazione" or "togliersi delle soddisfazioni"  actually imply.
It's subtle. Not easy at all.
I've been trying with different attempts for quite a while but I'm not happy with any of them.
It's something in between enjoyment and pride.
What do you make of "To show what one is made of" as in "I'm sure we'll get good results and show what we're made of"
Hmmm...still ..too much contrast between the relative neutral tone in the first half of the sentence and the cheeky second part....


----------



## annadifrancia

Thank you @rafanadal. I was thinking of this expression again the other day. I have a perfect example! I will start a new job in field X in many months. Before then, I want to work in field Y "giusto per togliermi la soddisfazione" -- and in this case "soddisfazione" is a synonym of "sfizio". It does have to do with enjoyment, as you point out, but with a hint of "revenge", like something you had been waiting to do for a long time and now, "tiè", "in everybody's teeth", nothing is going to stop you from doing it. Like "screw the world, now I'm gonna do this: aaahhhhhhh". This is not precisely how I feel about working in field Y: there is less satisfaction there, and more "revenge". Like "I've wanted to do this for years and I couldn't, and now I'm going to do it, "just because", "in your teeth"!". HOW DO WE SAY THIS?


----------



## rafanadal

Hi Annadifrancia.
Well, again, I really have a hard time finding a good one other that "to show what I'm made of".
This doesn't fit perfectly well in your example though. I'm not happy with "Before then, I want to work in field Y to show everybody what I'm made of".
I don't know, maybe your example is closer in meaning to what  Bowie suggetsed in post #7, along the lines of...rubbing their noses in....
What I can't find though is this subtle nuance transmitted by the Italian expression, which, although very neutral on the surface, hides the idea of a sense of achievement paired with a feeling of pride....
I don't think the English word "satisfaction" conceals this.


----------



## annadifrancia

Thank you for your message. It made me notice a detail that is quite important, I think: it's not about the others  the satisfaction is entirely personal. They don't even have to know. I do it for myself. That's why the stress is on satisfaction and self-achievement rather than "pride". I want to work in field Y for my own big fat satisfaction, for no-one else. But being it something slightly weird, people will comment, so in this case (but there does not need to be) there is a shade of "revenge". Maybe there is more cultural depth here than expected. Doing something that is disconnected from the logic of production. You just do something "because", just because it gives you pleasure. But, warning, it does not have to be a passion: that you do out of your heart and as much a you can. It's not "satisfaction", its pure self-fulfilment. "Togliersi una soddisfazione" is something you do once in a while or once in a lifetime. Ah if this thread allowed for short videos, I'd show you the exact tone and body language to adopt


----------



## rafanadal

Well, I seem to get it. People would not understand why you would do something simply out of mere pleasure and without the normal logic of getting rich or powerful and so on.
And you would get your satisfaction out of proving the world you are happy with that. The job in itself.
In this case we have to rule out everything about "rubbing" or sticking in somebody's noses".
Hmmm...it seems to get even harder...it certainly differs from what my own personal enquiry is about.
Your satisfaction is, let's say, purer.
The one concealed behind the Italian expression "togliersi una soddisfazione" is getting satisfaction out of the satisfaction itself plus the minor sin of showing the world what you are made of"


----------



## annadifrancia

This conversation is very interesting. It promises to disclose unexplored shades of the concepts involved. However I will declare myself satisfied, for the purposes of my sentence, with "I do it just because". Which should _not_ be translated to Italian with "lo faccio tanto per fare"  when you do something "tanto per fare" you don't really care for it. It can be for pleasure, it's just... "one of those things" to use Anita O'Day voice  
This summer I will go work in field Y "just because". Deal with it, world


----------



## rafanadal

It looks like we have ..."fulfilled our goal"....of satisfactorily defining the semantics of our search.
It unfortunatley remains the problem of putting them in satisfactorily English, which is a different ball game.
"Tanto per fare " is definitely "for the heck of it", no doubts about it. But this is not exactly what you've been looking for.
You've been looking for a sentence conveying "a deep, inner self-gratification free of superfluous elements such as proving the world you are the best".
You want to bring the sense of achievement to a higher level, where a message of humility is present and arrogance is out of the question" 
  " I want to work in field Y to knock everybody sideways"  
Personally instead I've been looking for something different. That is how to accettably convey in English the subtle Italian meaning of "togliersi qualche soddisfazione".


----------



## annadifrancia

If I understand what you mean, I can find a connection with my personal experience -- which always helps clarity. Before leaving the field of X, I "have no regrets" because I have been chief of this, won that, led this, carried out that. So it's ok to move on because "I have had my satisfactions" (something we literally say in Italian: "nella mia carriera ho avuto le mie soddisfazioni"). I think this should be what you mean... but in hindsight. In the future, "I want to do this *per togliermi qualche soddisfazione*" is still hard... I guess that maybe, like often times, the English language might be "disappointing" and just not have an expression for it, and just say "I want to engage with this and that because I want to achieve this and that and be proud about it". 
*Very interesting*, but I'd prefer to continue this discussion in person. It's hard like this. But thank you, it was good  CI SIAMO TOLTI UNA SODDISFAZIONE (la soddisfazione di dibattere questo argomento)


----------



## london calling

annadifrancia said:


> I will start a new job in field X in many months. Before then, I want to work in field Y "giusto per togliermi la soddisfazione" -- and in this case "soddisfazione" is a synonym of "sfizio". It does have to do with enjoyment, as you point out, but with a hint of "revenge", like something you had been waiting to do for a long time and now, "tiè", "in everybody's teeth", nothing is going to stop you from doing it. Like "screw the world, now I'm gonna do this: aaahhhhhhh".


_Just for the hell of it_ gets the idea of 'sfizio' across. If you want to get the idea of 'a hint of revenge (tié!)' across, I'd add 'so there':
_
..I want to work in X, just for the hell of it. So there!_


----------



## annadifrancia

thank you @london calling 
I realise the description of subtle shades could go on forever. You just triggered new thoughts in me. But I'll refrain from expressing them  let's stick to "for the hell of it". So there = tiè


----------



## london calling

annadifrancia said:


> thank you @london calling
> I realise the description of subtle shades could go on forever. You just triggered new thoughts in me. But I'll refrain from expressing them  let's stick to "for the hell of it". So there = tiè


You're welcome.

I only mentioned 'so there' because you said you wanted to imply a hint of revenge, _tié_. I wouldn't have bothered to add it otherwise.


----------



## rafanadal

"To have some satisfactions" wouldn't be bad.
Unfortunately you can't say that in English.
Satisfaction is uncountable


----------



## bicontinental

...and then there is the 'cleaner' variant: _just for the heck of it! _
I agree that this expression in and of itself doesn't imply any vindictive or revengeful intentions. "_So there!_" is a good way to show that.

Bic.


----------



## Blackman

BGworld said:


> È una frase detta da una campionessa di ciclismo che ha appena iniziato a fare parte di una nuova squadra, e commenta sulla situazione dicendo:
> 
> "Sono certa che potremo raggiungere eccellenti obiettivi e toglierci parecchie soddisfazioni".
> 
> Mi viene un dubbio su una espressione equivalente a "togliersi la soddisfazione". I risultati che ho trovare ricercando su vari siti mi danno dei letterali "give ourselves satisfaction" oppure "get satisfaction" che vuole dire tutt'altra cosa. "Satisfy our desires" suona troppo fisico... La parola "fulfill" mi suona bene ma non ne sono sicura al 100%
> 
> "I am sure we'll be able to achieve high results and fulfill many objectives."
> 
> Any different suggestions?


C'è una errore di fondo, a mio avviso, già dal primo post: _togliersi delle soddisfazioni _non implica che ci siano _per davvero_ delle soddisfazioni da togliersi, anzi. E' un modo di dire che indica che si è entrati in una fase di blanda rivalsa nei confronti di nessuno in particolare, forse solo nei confronti di se stessi.


----------



## bicontinental

^^^ There's the expression 'to let one's hair down' meaning to relax and enjoy yourself without worrying about what other people might think about you, or to let go of your inhibitions. I wonder if that would work here? Needless to say, this expression is used in a colloquial context.
Ref. Last two definitions here: let hair down

Bic.


----------

